# PubMed- Patients with irritable bowel syndrome and constipation are more depressed than patients with functional constipation.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Patients with irritable bowel syndrome and constipation are more depressed than patients with functional constipation.*

Dig Liver Dis. 2013 Nov 16;

Authors: Bouchoucha M, Hejnar M, Devroede G, Boubaya M, Bon C, Benamouzig R

Abstract
BACKGROUND: Psychosocial factors, such as depression, have been shown to be associated with gastrointestinal disorders like constipation.
METHODS: We retrospectively compared the depression and anxiety profiles of patients with irritable bowel syndrome with constipation versus those of patients with functional constipation using validated questionnaires. Subjects rated the intensity of digestive symptoms experienced during the previous month using visual analogue scales. Colonic transit time measurements and anorectal manometry were performed.
RESULTS: Of the 128 consecutive, constipated patients included (84% females, mean age 49.7±15.5 years) 66 suffered from irritable bowel syndrome with constipation and 62 from functional constipation. Demographic and physiological traits were similar in the two groups. Patients suffering from irritable bowel syndrome with constipation reported higher depression scores (18.8±1.4 vs 12.7±1.3, P=0.002) and higher symptom intensity scores for constipation (6.2±0.3 vs 4.3±0.4, P<0.001), bloating (6.7±0.3 vs 3.3±0.4, P<0.001) and abdominal pain (6.0±0.3 vs 2.7±0.4, P<0.001) than patients with functional constipation. Multiple linear regression showed positive correlations between symptom intensity and depression and anxiety scores for functionally constipated patients only.
CONCLUSIONS: Our results support the integration of a psychosocial component to the traditional treatment of constipated patients; however, further research exploring causality between psychosocial factors and specific gastrointestinal disorders would contribute to developing a tailored therapeutic approach.

PMID: 24252578 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

